# Mac plus et ressources du FTP d'Apple



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2013)

Bien le bonjour, membres de MacG ! 

Voila, j'aimerais obtenir, (si voulez bien) un peu d'aide.

Pour un vieux Macintosh Plus, actuellement sous System 6.0.1 (Fr), installer sur un disque dur de 20 méga (le machin-chose qui fait le quart de la machine, et un sacré boucan  )

J'aimerais le mettre a jour sur System 7.5.5 (Français), mais je ne possède pas les disquettes approprier.

j'ai donc télécharger sur le FTP d'Apple, les .smi et .part de system 7.0.1, et la mise a jour 7.5.5 adéquate (.sea.bin).

Problème : Je ne sais pas exactement quoi en faire.

J'ai fait une recherche sur le fofo, et j'ai trouver des solutions, mais qui concernent Basilisk, et pas un Mac physique.
(D'ailleurs, je ne suis pas sur de moi en ayant télécharger que "7.0.1" et "7.5.5", j'ai juste tenter de reproduire ce que j'avais fait autrefois pour Basilisk)

A l'aide d'un PowerMac G3 (Desktop, beige, sur Mac OS 9.1) j'ai essayer de les mettre sur des disquettes, mais ça ne passe pas, les fichiers étant trop gros pour tenir sur du 800k (Et de plus, daprès Apple, le Mac plus ne lis pas le 800k. Mais ce n'est pas très grave, je doit avoir des 400k pas loin)

Pouvez-vous m'aiguiller?

Au passage : d'apres ce que j'ai compris (corriger moi si je me trompe) le 7.0.1 du FTP d'Apple, est destiner a un CD, et le 7.5.5 a 4 disquette.
Si c'est le cas, il va me falloir un lecteur de CD externe, type PowerCD ? Et y'aurais t'il un autre moyen?

Merci d'avance, en espérant avoir été le plus compréhensible possible, et ne pas avoir fait d'erreur


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2013)

Alors déjà, pour la mise à jour en 7.5.5, c'est le CD virtuel "7.5.3" qu'il faut télécharger, la mise à jour 7.5.5 n'est applicable que depuis ce système, et pas depuis un 7.0.x !

Après, il y a des incohérences dans ce que tu nous décris : le Mac Plus lisait les disquettes de 800 Ko, mais n'avait pas de disque dur (du moins de disque dur interne) ? Le machin qui fait le 1/4 de la machine, c'est "dedans", ou "en dessous dans un boîtier à part" ?

Enfin, mettre un 7.5.5 là dessus, c'est un peu juste, avec seulement 4 Mo de Ram, le 7.5.5 est à l'étroit (déjà, chez moi, avec 12 Mo sur un PPC 603e à 117 Mhz, , je trouve ça "limite"), tu ne préférerais pas t'en tenir à un 7.1, nettement moins gourmand en Ram, et certainement plus stable ?

Si c'est le cas, je peux te préparer des disquettes virtuelles d'installation du 7.1 en français, qui plus est, le tout découpé en segments tenant sur des disquettes 800 Ko (archives auto-décompactables, en plus, le grand luxe, quoi) !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2013)

Bonjour Pascal.

En effet, je me suis mal expliquer : le disque dur est effectivement externe. A part de la machine, avec son alim a part, tout ça...

_"le Mac Plus lisait les disquettes de 800 Ko"_

Méa culpa :/ J'avais très mal lu ce qui est écrit (System 7 will not fit on an 800K floppy. However, you can use the
Installer to make a bootable 1.4MB floppy.) ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/TA45342?viewlocale=en_US (Oui, TRÈS mal lu je me suis emmêler les pinceaux quelque part)

_ "tu ne préférerais pas t'en tenir à un 7.1 (...)
Si c'est le cas, je peux te préparer des disquettes virtuelles d'installation du 7.1 en français, qui plus est, le tout découpé en segments tenant sur des disquettes 800 Ko (archives auto-décompactables, en plus, le grand luxe, quoi) !" _

Alors, si 7.5.5 est un peu trop gourmand pour ce Mac dans ce cas :
En effet, ça serait le grand luxe 
Si tu pouvais faire ça, ça serait génial !
Mais sans te demander jusquà un tuto, si tu pouvais m'aiguiller sur le "comment fait-on ça" ça pourrait mêtre utile, et je serais preneur !

Je pourrais installer 7.1 depuis mon 6.0.1 actuel, ou j'ai besoin d'une autre version entre les deux pour la mise a jour? (Je suppose que non, si tu me propose ça, mais je demande au cas ou  )


----------



## sofizabel (8 Juin 2013)

bonjour
je suppose que le "machin" est un disque-dur Apple 20 SC. j'ai longtemps utilisé un Mac Plus avec ce disque externe. pour le système, je me suis contenté du 7.1; très suffisant, et satisfaisant. cela se trouve en disquettes DD (j'en ai). et, j'y pense: vous disposez bien de 4 Mo de mémoire ?
pour l'intallation, c'était assez simple; il suffisait d'introduire la première disquette, et de suivre les instructions (si je me souviens bien).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2013)

@sofizabel Tout a fait. C'est un disque dur externe de 20 méga. Et pour la RAM, il a 2.5 mo d'installer.


----------



## sofizabel (8 Juin 2013)

bonjour
4 Mo ne seraient pas un luxe. pour que le Mac Plus les reconnaissent, il faut dessouder un composant, mais c'est très facile.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2013)

sofizabel a dit:


> bonjour
> 4 Mo ne seraient pas un luxe. pour que le Mac Plus les reconnaissent, il faut dessouder un composant, mais c'est très facile.



Non, ça ne suffit pas, il faut aussi avoir les barrettes, et de nos jours, les Simm 30 broches, ça ne court pas les rues ! 

Alors, avec 2,5 Mo, pour le 7.5.5, c'est carrément impossible, pour le système 7.5.x, Apple préconise un minimum de 4 Mo, mais en conseille 8, à 2,5, le système prend toute la mémoire, voire plus que ça (mémoire virtuelle). Je recommande donc encore plus le 7.1, voire un 7.0.x (je dois avoir ça aussi, si je ne l'ai pas balancé (je ne collectionne que les Mac portables, mon Mac le plus vieux, un PowerBook Duo 230, date de 1992, le 7.1 est son système natif, donc je n'ai pas de machine pour faire tourner un 7.0.x).

Bon, je viens de vérifier, en 24 bits avec 32 Ko de cache, le 7.1 occupe à peu près 1,9 Mo en Ram, donc avec 2,5 Mo installés en mettant la mémoire virtuelle à 4 Mo, ça devrait le faire.


----------



## sofizabel (8 Juin 2013)

bonjour Pascal
c'est bien ce que je voulais dire. j'ai utilisé ce Mac avec le HD 20 SC et 4 Mo de mémoire, en système 7.1. de plus, nous avions allégé le système en en supprimant tout ce qui nous était inutile (pilotes d'imprimantes, polices non utilisées, etc), cela tournait plutôt bien. l'idée de passer au 7.5 ne nous a jamais tentés.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2013)

Ça ne court pas les rues, en effet, mais on peux probablement en trouver sur eBay.com (après, l'état de fonctionnement...)
Mais bon, 7.1 suffira amplement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2013)

Hodd Dellatho a dit:


> Ça ne court pas les rues, en effet, mais on peux probablement en trouver sur eBay.com (après, l'état de fonctionnement...)
> Mais bon, 7.1 suffira amplement.



Ok, je fais ça dès que j'ai un moment, et je te poste un lien ici ! Au fait, tu as un DiskCopy 6 sur le Mac, ou juste un 4.2 (auquel cas il faudra que je t'ajoutes un 6) ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ok, je fais ça dès que j'ai un moment, et je te poste un lien ici ! Au fait, tu as un DiskCopy 6 sur le Mac, ou juste un 4.2 (auquel cas il faudra que je t'ajoutes un 6) ?



Pas de problème. J'attend ! Et j'ai disk copy 4.2


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2013)

Bon, va falloir que je te mette un "6", alors, les images disque que j'ai sont en "6".


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2013)

On peut encore trouver de la RAM aux US mais le système 7 est quand même bien gourmand pour un Mac +. Sans compter que certaines applis qui gèrent les spécificités matérielles du Mac+ ont tendance à ne plus bien marcher ...

En plus pour changer les barrettes, j'ai vu qu'il fallait joueur du fer à souder sur des condos, donc pas très pratique ...

Ensuite pour les boitiers SC (j'en ai deux), ils sont sympas, mais curieusement mon Mac+ ne les reconnait pas, quelque soit le logiciel de formatage utilisé, alors qu'ils marchent sur mes LC ... je n'ai toujours pas trouvé pourquoi et idem sur silicium.org ... 

En tout cas c'est sympa de garder cette machine. Faut la bichonner !


----------



## sofizabel (12 Juin 2013)

bonjour
chère la RAM aux USA ?
chez moi, le système 7 fonctionnait bien. il faut dire qu'on l'avait "allégé".
pour le fer à souder, ce n'était pas difficile; un ami m'avait appris comment faire, et j'ai réussi; c'est dire ! mais en l'occurrence, cela ne devrait pas être nécessaire. si le Mac Plus reconnaît 2,5 Mo, c'est probablement déjà fait.
en ce qui concerne le disque-dur 20SC, nous l'avions installé avec la disquette "HD SC Installation" (sous 6.0.3). je l'ai toujours, ainsi que le guide de l'utilisateur. pour le stockage, nous lui avions adjoint (en SCSI) un disque d2 de 270 Mo.
et, c'est vrai cette machine avait un charme certain.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2013)

Hodd Dellatho a dit:


> Pas de problème. J'attend ! Et j'ai disk copy 4.2



I'm so sorry, j'étais persuadé d'avoir gardé un jeu d'images disque d'un 7.0.x (j'avais donné les disquettes originales à teo pour qu'il réalise un montage, il est graphiste), mais impossible de remettre la main dessus malgré une fouille en règle de mon serveur local et de mon serveur FTP.

Tout ce que je peux te proposer, c'est un 7.1, mais si déjà un 7.0 ça fait lourd pour ta machine, là, j'ai peur qu'elle ait vraiment du mal à le faire bouger. Je pense que tu devrais te contenter du système 6.0.8 qu'on trouve ici !

En plus, inutile de chercher dans les pages "internationales", tous les liens proposés sont dead !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2013)

sofizabel a dit:


> chère la RAM aux USA ?.



Environs une 10aines d'Euros, ce n'est pas une grosse somme en soit, mais pour 2 méga de RAM, c'est un peu beaucoup! 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tout ce que je peux te proposer, c'est un 7.1, mais si déjà un 7.0 ça fait lourd pour ta machine, là, j'ai peur qu'elle ait vraiment du mal à le faire bouger.



Hum... Oui, je vais peu être lui donner ça. C'est pas system 7, mais c'est ce qui s'en rapproche le plus!
Je vais tenter ça tout de suite.

Merci bien !


----------



## sofizabel (12 Juin 2013)

bonjour
dix Euros; la barrette d'un Mo ?
j'ai retrouvé la facture: en juin 1996, j'avais payé 453,46 Francs pour les quatre barrettes d'un Mo.
je possède un système 7 sur disquettes 800, mais je le gardais pour Melaure.
peut-être pourriez-vous vous arranger&#8230;


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2013)

sofizabel a dit:


> bonjour
> j'ai retrouvé la facture: en juin 1996, j'avais payé 453,46 Francs pour les quatre barrettes d' un Mo.
> je possède un système 7 sur disquettes 800, mais je le gardais pour Melaure.
> peut-être pourriez-vous vous arranger&#8230;



Oui je pourrais lui en faire une copie si besoin (désolé pour le retard je poste le courrier demain). En plus j'ai un gros paquet de disquette DD neuves acheté chez un revendeur Amiga.

Par contre en effet je n'ai pas cette disquette utilitaire SC ... c'est du matos récupéré aux Ulys quand Apple a dégagé toutes les vieilleries et je n'avais que les boitiers 

On peut la télécharger quelque part ? Ou avoir une copie ?

Sinon j'ai vu des barrettes par ici.


----------



## cham (12 Juin 2013)

sofizabel a dit:


> bonjour
> 4 Mo ne seraient pas un luxe. pour que le Mac Plus les reconnaissent, il faut dessouder un composant, mais c'est très facile.



Hello, de mémoire j'avais simplement coupé le fil d'une résistance en passant mon Mac Plus de 1 Mo à 4 Mo, même pas sorti le fer à souder. 
A++


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2013)

cham a dit:


> Hello, de mémoire j'avais simplement coupé le fil d'une résistance en passant mon Mac Plus de 1 Mo à 4 Mo, même pas sorti le fer à souder.
> A++



Je n'ai jamais eu de Mac Plus, mais ce que j'ai pu lire naguère à son sujet confirme ce que dit cham !


----------



## sofizabel (12 Juin 2013)

c'est vrai, on aurait pu. nous, nous avions suivi les instructions données dans un livre.
@ Melaure
dans le paquet en attente figure une disquette contenant "Installation SC".
pour l'adresse, c'est tout bon.
@ Hodd Dellatho
je dispose de barrettes 1 Mo pour MacPlus.


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2013)

sofizabel a dit:


> c'est vrai, on aurait pu. nous, nous avions suivi les instructions données dans un livre.
> @ Melaure
> dans le paquet en attente figure une disquette contenant "Installation SC".
> pour l'adresse, c'est tout bon.



Impec j'essaierais ça alors.



sofizabel a dit:


> @ Hodd Dellatho
> je dispose de barrettes 1 Mo pour MacPlus.



C'est une vraie mine chez toi ! Tu en as beaucoup ?


----------



## sofizabel (12 Juin 2013)

Quatre. ainsi que les quatre d'origine (256 Ko).
je ne peux pas le qualifier de "conservateur", il n'aurait pas aimé, mais il conservait beaucoup de choses. non par spéculation, mais parce qu'il pensait que tout cela pourrait intéresser quelqu'un dans le futur.
un exemple: il reste un capot de logement de pile de Mac Plus. il pensait que cette petite pièce pouvait être cassée ou égarée; donc
autre exemple: seize années de SVM/Mac (avec les CD/DVD), une centaine de livres et manuels, etc j'arrête !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2013)

sofizabel a dit:


> Quatre. ainsi que les quatre d'origine (256 Ko).
> je ne peux pas le qualifier de "conservateur", il n'aurait pas aimé, mais il conservait beaucoup de choses. non par spéculation, mais parce qu'il pensait que tout cela pourrait intéresser quelqu'un dans le futur.
> un exemple: il reste un capot de logement de pile de Mac Plus. il pensait que cette petite pièce pouvait être cassée ou égarée; donc
> autre exemple: seize années de SVM/Mac (avec les CD/DVD), une centaine de livres et manuels, etc j'arrête !



Effectivement, le réflexe "ça peut servir" est assez instinctif chez cerains (pas chez ma femme hélas). J'ai gardé moi-même assez longtemps une bonne vingtaine de barrettes Simm 30 broches de 1 Mo avant de finir par penser que finalement, ça n'intéresserait plus personne et de m'en débarrasser. Bien entendu, ça ne s'est mis à intéresser du monde qu'à partir de ce moment là


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Effectivement, le réflexe "ça peut servir" est assez instinctif chez cerains (pas chez ma femme hélas). J'ai gardé moi-même assez longtemps une bonne vingtaine de barrettes Simm 30 broches de 1 Mo avant de finir par penser que finalement, ça n'intéresserait plus personne et de m'en débarrasser. Bien entendu, ça ne s'est mis à intéresser du monde qu'à partir de ce moment là



Arg ... 


Curieusement c'est un sentiment peu partagé par les femmes, pareil pour la mienne qui voudrait tout jeter ... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Arg ...
> 
> 
> Curieusement c'est un sentiment peu partagé par les femmes, pareil pour la mienne qui voudrait tout jeter ... :rateau:



À noter que je les avais proposé ici et ailleurs  En vain, avant de me décider à les jeter (ça devait être en 2005 ou 2006, je pense) :rateau:


----------



## melaure (13 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> À noter que je les avais proposé ici et ailleurs  En vain, avant de me décider à les jeter (ça devait être en 2005 ou 2006, je pense) :rateau:



Je n'avais pas encore récupéré le Mac Plus, sinon j'aurais pas laissé passer ...


----------



## Invité (13 Juin 2013)

A priori, j'ai un 7.0.1 mais en D7 HD.
Je peux faire des images éventuellement


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2013)

Bonsoir tout le monde !

C'est étrange, il y a eu plusieurs messages depuis ma derniere visite sur ce topic, mais je n'ai reçu aucun mail, ni même pour les autres topic ou je suis abonné 
Bon, c'est pas bien méchant, va.

Alors, donc :

Le Mac Plus est maintenant sous 6.0.8, ça passe bien.



sofizabel a dit:


> @ Hodd Dellatho
> je dispose de barrettes 1 Mo pour MacPlus.



Si c'est une proposition, ça peux m'intéresser !
Comme ça, je pourrais le passer sous system 7 grâce a @melaure ou @Invité 



melaure a dit:


> Oui je pourrais lui en faire une copie si besoin.





Invité a dit:


> A priori, j'ai un 7.0.1 mais en D7 HD.
> Je peux faire des images éventuellement



L'un comme l'autre, ça devrais passer sans trop de soucis sur le Mac, si j'en lit ce qui est dit sur le topic, a condition qu'il ai plus de Ram.

A voir donc !


----------



## Invité (16 Juin 2013)

Ben, tu dis si tu as besoin de ces D7 en HD (1,4Mo)
Il me faut un peu de temps pour les mettre en image et ensuite pour les mettre à disposition (un DL genre DropBox ou like)


----------



## sofizabel (17 Juin 2013)

bonsoir
décidément;, j'aime ce fil des passionnés de vieux Mac.
si je ne me trompe pas, il vous faudrait deux barrettes de 1 Mo, pour doter votre MacPlus du maximum (possible) de mémoire. si vous êtes intéressé
poids de deux barrettes sous enveloppe de protection: 26 grammes.
prévoir, en plus, le poids de l'enveloppe matelassée.
en ce qui concerne le Système 7; n'hésitez pas à l'alléger; vous y gagnerez.


----------



## cham (17 Juin 2013)

Hello. Pour le Mac Plus, le maximum c'est 4 Mo répartis en 4 barrettes de 1 Mo. Si on n'a que 2 barrettes de 1 Mo, on peut aussi le configurer en 2,5 Mo (2*1+2*). À++


----------



## sofizabel (17 Juin 2013)

bonsoir
sur; mais 4 Mo  ce n'est pas du luxe !
au fait: désolée je n'ai pas su m'y prendre pour poster mon (assez mauvaise) image d'Apple News.
je suis à peu près sure que je dois avoir le numéro 1  (Generation CD) quelque part. reste à le retrouver


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juillet 2013)

Bien le bonjour a tous, 

Me revoila ! Désoler de repasser un peu plus d'un mois après...
On a pas toujours le temps d'aller sur des forums... Et quand on oublie que la bonne adresse, c'est "forums.macg.co", et non pas "forums.macgeneration.com" (de même pour le site) Ça n'arrange rien 

Je pense que je vais laisser le Mac Plus en 6.0.8.
C'est suffisant pour ce que je fait de cette petite machine, alors je ne pense pas qu'il ai finalement besoin de plus que ça.

Mais je vais tout de même voir pour lui rajouter des barrettes, ça ne peux que lui faire du bien.

Voila, voila.


----------



## melaure (23 Juillet 2013)

sofizabel a dit:


> bonsoir
> sur; mais 4 Mo &#8230; ce n'est pas du luxe !



Surtout avec Super Studio Session qui sature très bien le méga d'origine 



Hodd Dellatho a dit:


> Je pense que je vais laisser le Mac Plus en 6.0.8.



C'est encore plus vintage comme ça ! Et puis c'est vraiment l'OS qui sied le mieux au Plus.


----------



## sofizabel (23 Juillet 2013)

bonjour
j'ai toujours: 4 barrettes de 256 Ko, et quatre d'1 Mo (réservées aujourd'hui).
j'attends la réponse avant de les reproposer.


----------



## matacao (23 Juillet 2013)

J'ai aussi un mac plus pour ma collection qui est toujours sous système file 3.0 / Finder 5.1 dans son état d'origine (non jauni) avec 1 mo de ram. Tout était déjà présent, c'est fou comment le système était déjà bien conçu. J'ai aussi les disquettes d'origine et le manuel dans une pochette Apple. Je m'en sert pas souvent car j'utilise mon SE/30 et que ça à la fâcheuse tendance à beaucoup chauffer ^^ . 

Il me semble que pour mettre 4 mo de ram dedans il faut couper une résistance sur la carte mere comme sur les SE.


----------



## sofizabel (24 Juillet 2013)

bonsoir
@ Hodd Dellatho
si vous ne lisez pas vos MP, sachez que je conserve des barrettes pour vous.
@ matacao
s'il ne lui (ci-dessus) en faut que deux, les autres sont disponibles.


----------

